

Tell HN: After years of meandering through the tech world,I take a diff course - sidcool

After years of drifting with the flow and daring against the flow of programming and technology river, through trying to catch up with new languages, frameworks, tools and technologies, I feel numb and tired.  I feel a bit inadequate and overwhelmed.  Hence, I have decided to divert my attention for some time to other activities, so that my obsession with technology does not cause me panic attacks and I don&#x27;t feel lagging behind the world full of ultra-intelligent hackers.<p>I, an avid HNer, for at least two months, decide to:<p>1.  Not learn anything new in languages, tools or technology.  Focus on the tasks at hand at work and get them done, nothing more nothing less.<p>2.  Not get overwhelmed and depressed with how much there is to know in the world and how much others know more than I do<p>3.  Focus my attention on blogging, tech or non-tech, at a professional level (not necessarily professionally)<p>4.  Focus my attention on my financials, which are not bad, but scattered and untracked<p>5.  Focus my attention on StackOverflow in answering questions as much as possible<p>6.  Travel around as much as possible and talk to people about anything other than technology<p>7.  Exercise and meditate a lot!
======
n3ro
Good luck man! if you run into troubles, focus on point 7! :) all the best!

~~~
sidcool
Absolutely, thanks!

